# 10/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Aug 23, 2010)

Alrighty folks, we're beginning week 10 already. Man, this is going by pretty quick! I'm having a blast shooting for this challenge even on the weeks I don't shoot anything else. I hope that all of you are enjoying it just as much!

Ok, I'm really racking my brain here trying to come up with a theme for this week. Hmmm... This is getting tougher. 

Man, I'm truly at a loss this week. Long, hard day and I can't even think. Ummm... How about:

Old

Take a photo of something old. I won't put an age on "old", but try to go for something really old and interesting. And yes, a self portrait will be fine for some of you. 

Here's the definition of Old, to give you some sort of ideas to shoot from...

Old on Merriam Webster Online

And as always, let's review and keep with the rules. 



See Rules Thread Here


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 23, 2010)

A tree I noticed while driving to Cody this weekend.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 23, 2010)

*Old news paper*

clippings found on an old dress pattern my mother-in-law Hazel made


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 24, 2010)

my OLD town canoe on top of my old jeep from this mornin' !


----------



## Sunshine1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Jailhouse door in Alabama.


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Aug 24, 2010)

Woot, this will be fun. I am going to be headed to down town Vicenza to see what I can come up with


----------



## cornpile (Aug 24, 2010)

*Powder horn*


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 24, 2010)

I couldn't get a good shot of the whole combine, so I thought I would shoot just the wheel.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 25, 2010)

Skeeter, that thing is awesome! I love of farm equipment like that!


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks BT, while processing it I wasn't going for the cartoony look, but I liked how it turned out. It now has turned into my new screen saver.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 25, 2010)

Talk about a hard time chosin  Rebecca and I took a ride out to an old homestead where I hunt and I took way to many shots then had to come home and only pick one 

An "OLD" wagon


----------



## Boodiddle (Aug 25, 2010)

cool pics


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 25, 2010)

Neat shots guys!  Cornpile - tell us more about the powderhorn!


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 25, 2010)

Mike and I went on a drive to an old homestead that he knew of, where there is alot of OLD buildings and other stuff that make great photo opps. We took lots of pictures and I decided the truck looked like a good one.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 26, 2010)

cornpile said:


>



Dawg,I was told it is real.It was given to me from a 80yr old woman.She said it was passed down thru her family.Heres another pic.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 26, 2010)

MURFF said:


> Wow there is so much "old" stuff to photograph. I went by Oakland Cemetery this morning......that was old overload. Then I went by a local shop today and caught these matching puppies sitting out and had to catch this pose. My two favorite rides in one spot. 40 Ford Coupe, and 40 Ford P/U.
> 
> Ok so shoot me, I went to the trouble of driving downtown so here is one from Oakland too. This is the old man that watches over the main gate.



Please choose one and delete the other, or move one to a thread of it's own. 

Review the challenge rules HERE. Thanks...

Chris


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 26, 2010)

cornpile said:


> Dawg,I was told it is real.It was given to me from a 80yr old woman.She said it was passed down thru her family.Heres another pic.



Looks like a real nice heirloom piece!  Love the scrimshaw work on it!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shots y'all!


----------



## carver (Aug 26, 2010)

*Fossil*

Herring Fish Fossil 50,000,000 years old


----------



## Browtine (Aug 26, 2010)

carver said:


> Herring Fish Fossil 50,000,000 years old



If this were a contest based on the intentions of the theme... I think you would win.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 26, 2010)

carver said:


> Herring Fish Fossil 50,000,000 years old



Wow!  Awesome fossil!

You sure ya didn't just carve that one today Jerry?


----------



## carver (Aug 26, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Wow!  Awesome fossil!
> 
> You sure ya didn't just carve that one today Jerry?



Thanks guys,Dennis I just wish I could get that kind of detail in a carving!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 27, 2010)

Very cool Carver!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 27, 2010)

Carver,that is a great shot.Couldnt you find anything older


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2010)

To COOL of a shot Carver 


Well once again some neat stuff guys and we still got a few days to see what the rest can come up with


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 29, 2010)

*Old deer stand*

Bet it could tell some good stories.


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool shot Dennis, I've hunted out of stands that were just about that bad!! Thanks for everyones kind words and love the shots this week!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 29, 2010)

I was beginning to wonder if I'd get a shot in this week. Definitely last minute, but here it is. This is an OLD Bromwell's measuring sifter that belonged to my Great Grandmother. She made her biscuits and stuff with it, and now it has been passed down to me by my Grandmother and I'm makin' biscuits with flower sifted through it. I wish it could talk!!! Imagine the kitchen stories it could tell!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 29, 2010)

And again, awesome shots, ya'll!


----------



## quinn (Aug 29, 2010)

Great shots from everybody.I do like how we all strive to post a different version.I think NWCO and Carver take the prize.I'm just not sure whose photo was older!We came across this bottle today.It was stamped 1963.I think that's old for a bottle.I wonder how long it took the fern to grow inside?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 30, 2010)

Is it to late to get in on this?? I took an awesome, or atleast to me cause im a novice, pic up at my great great uncles place this past saturday! I can post em in a seperate thread if it is. Thanks


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 30, 2010)

Here we go then..Im no pro heck im not even a novice so any advice on pics I post will be appreciated trust me!! This is an old pontiac sittin behind my twice great uncles house. Apperantly Pontiac was the only cars he ever drove as theres two others besides this one. Well here it is, color adjusted slightly so any tips please thanks!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 30, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> Is it to late to get in on this?? I took an awesome, or atleast to me cause im a novice, pic up at my great great uncles place this past saturday! I can post em in a seperate thread if it is. Thanks



You're in on time. The deadline for each week is the following Monday at 8:00 PM, so tonight at 8:00 is the deadline for this one. 

And nice shot for the theme this week. Definitely an old ride!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome!! Now that I know Ill try my best to get in on this every week. I just got my camera and its already looking like ive came down with the bug or something!! lol I cant wait to get back out there n snap some more pics!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> Awesome!! Now that I know Ill try my best to get in on this every week. I just got my camera and its already looking like ive came down with the bug or something!! lol I cant wait to get back out there n snap some more pics!


 

Toy sure glad ya joined in and that is a GREAT shot  Hope to see more from ya on the challenge


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Early 1880's*

I bought these books years ago at a yard sale for $1.50.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 30, 2010)

Great shots y'all. Looks like I'm going to miss this weeks challenge!


----------



## carver (Aug 30, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> Awesome!! Now that I know Ill try my best to get in on this every week. I just got my camera and its already looking like ive came down with the bug or something!! lol I cant wait to get back out there n snap some more pics!



welcome my friend


----------

